# Boys first hunt



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Took my son out last weekend for his first hunt before his sisters volleyball game. I wished the pictures would have come out better. After I knocked them down with the .410 I let him shoot them in the head with the red rider.. funny they bb just bounced off the little guys. Liam has always been my trapping buddy but now he is officially my hunting buddy. Oh and I remembered why I don't squirrel hunt much. They are a PAIN to skin.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! I got my start with Harrington and Richardson 410, looks like he'll be ready to knock a few out pretty soon.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a good write up. This is how I clean them and it's easy. 
https://www.ohiosportsman.com/threads/how-to-clean-a-squirrel.73124/
Here's a video also but has a bit of foul language.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

ya13ya03 said:


> Here's a good write up. This is how I clean them and it's easy.
> https://www.ohiosportsman.com/threads/how-to-clean-a-squirrel.73124/
> Here's a video also but has a bit of foul language.


Foul language is fine.. I never skin a squirrel without it..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Have fun with your new hunting partner. Hopefully it's the beginning of a life long hobby for your son.


----------

